
Connecting home cooks with their neighbors for $10 a meal - mrondin1
https://www.umama.io/
======
greenyoda
Is this legal? Once you're preparing food for paying customers, haven't you
become a food service business that's subject to all the standard regulations,
including health inspections, commercial zoning, etc.?

